# Is Robin a swimmy cat!?



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

What is the specific breed that has no aversion to,in fact loves,the water? Robin tried to jump into the bathtub with me this morning! The vet said the aquatic cats have little paddle paws...


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't know about "paddle paws", but there is a wild _Fishing Cat_ found in SE Asia that does have webbed feet.




 
The _Turkish Van_ breed is said to enjoy swimming and playing in the water.
Cats 101: Turkish Van : Video : Animal Planet


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

No one ever told my kitty Mueller cats do not like water...he will swim in the horses trough on a hot day and join the SO or I in the shower ..lol.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Zoe was a big fan of bubble baths and would on occasion beg for one! Pedro doesn't understand that water is different from air and land. Apple looks at me with a look of, "Seriously, Mom? I'm a cat. Remember? I dislike water." lol And Gabriel was TERRIFIED of water to the point he wouldn't even drink from a water dish. I couldn't even keep a water dish near his food dishes or he wouldn't eat because he was afraid of the dish of water. lol 

Oh and we need swimming kitty pics!


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

My cats like water AFTER the shower or faucet have been turned off. Then they jump around in what's left. 

I have watched a show that talked about the Turkish Van cat. They really like to swim. What breed is your cat?


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I think it is the Turkish Van cat that is supposed to like the water and like to swim, but I might be wrong.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't know if this is what you're referring to, but Savannah cats are known to be very water friendly.

Some people add feeder goldfish






You can see a lot of these if you google Savannah play water


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Bengal cats is known for liking water. 

And Siberians are suppose to like playing with water as well, but my Meatball, who is a Siberian, hate water :/


----------



## jmw (Jul 22, 2011)

bluemilk said:


> What is the specific breed that has no aversion to,in fact loves,the water? Robin tried to jump into the bathtub with me this morning! The vet said the aquatic cats have little paddle paws...


My domestic shorthair does the same thing.

Not a swimming cat. Just like drinking water.


----------

